# Chief Schiro and SSG Marquez, 1/3 SFG (A)



## Viper1 (Oct 8, 2012)

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=15606



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of two soldiers who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> They died Oct. 6 in Chak district, Wardak Province, Afghanistan, of gunshot wounds suffered while on dismounted patrol.
> Killed were:
> Warrant Officer Joseph L. Schiro, 27, of Coral Springs, Fla., and
> ...




Justin and I went through the Q course together and were on the same Robin Sage team.   You all know how close you get with your Robin Sage teammates.  We were neighbors and friends.  He was one tough mofo, hard as nails, quiet, never complained, and just a damn hard worker.   I'll miss you Justin.  

Rest in Peace Chief Schiro and SSG Marquez.  The best of us....


----------



## Centermass (Oct 8, 2012)

Condolences Viper.

2 more Warriors gone too soon.

~S~


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 8, 2012)

Rest in  peace warriors.


----------



## AWP (Oct 8, 2012)

My condolences, Viper.

Blue Skies.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 8, 2012)

M Square, Condolences from this side, keep yourself safe, prayers out.  St. Michael is watching over you.


----------



## Crusader74 (Oct 8, 2012)

RIP Warriors and again, sorry for your loss Sir.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Oct 8, 2012)

Rest easy, Brave Warriors.

Sorry for your loss, Viper.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Viper, RIP.


----------



## CDG (Oct 8, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Sir.

RIP Warriors.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Viper. R.I.P. warriors.

F.M.


----------



## Chopstick (Oct 8, 2012)

So very sorry for your losses. Condolences to you, family and friends.


----------



## tova (Oct 9, 2012)

My sincere condolences -

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Dame (Oct 9, 2012)

Rest in peace. Prayers for you Viper.


----------



## Poccington (Oct 9, 2012)

Rest easy Warriors.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2012)

RIP.


----------



## pardus (Oct 9, 2012)

My condolences to family and friends.

RIP to the fallen...


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Oct 9, 2012)

May They Rest In Peace!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 9, 2012)

Sincere condolences, Sir.
RIP to the fallen Heroes.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 9, 2012)

Rest in Peace, Warriors.

My condolences Viper1.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 9, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace , Warriors. 

My deepest condolences, as well Viper 1.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Justin and Joe,
It marks two years since we flew overseas together, and two years since your deaths in Wardak. You'd be proud to see what your team has become. My ops NCO went on a dive re-qual with them and was extremely impressed. Justin, I saw your mom recently. She's doing well but of course, misses you. Joe, I met one of your old teammates. He had nothing but great stories to tell about your commo genius.

Two years... You are missed brothers. All of your Desert Eagle teammates  @lindy @Squidward miss you. See you on the high ground.

Pressure, pursue, punish!
DOL!


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 6, 2014)

RIP Brothers. 3P's...

SBG sends


----------



## Brill (Oct 6, 2014)

Never Forgotten.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 7, 2014)

I just saw this. Wardak Tangi Chakh are fukn bad news every day all day and all night.

RIP Fallen Brothers. May you and all your Fallen Warrior Brothers fuck all the virgins in front of the rat bastard TB before they get a chance.

Sorry for your loss Viper - condolences. I know you were close.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 7, 2014)

You have my sincere condolences Viper.

RIP to the fallen.


----------



## Marine0311 (Oct 7, 2014)

You have my thoughts and prayers Viper. 

RIP to the fallen.


----------

